# 06 Sonata Transmission Problem



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

So my sonata is having issues with reverse. When I switch into reverse from park it takes a second and is kind of a little jerk. And sometimes when I backing up it will jump out into neutral. What's going on?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Something not good. If you haven't done a transmission flush I would do one asap! Full synthetic from a trustworthy place mind you. Might save you 3 grand.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

what model is it??? GL, GLS, or LX that will tell me what trany it has in it.. 2.4 liter or 3.3 liter engine? any codes? My first thought is make sure the linkage is set right. or shift cable hasnt come loose. does it do it all the time? or just when cold? or when hot? how many miles on the car? tell me more what is happening I can get a better understanding of what it might be...my first thought is it is taking a bit to get the pressure to the reverse clutches. weather its loosing it or what not sure yet.


I just installed a used tranny in an 06 surprisingly the tranny was $500 and only had 30,000 miles on it.


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

Carefull doing flushes. I the car has had one regularly its ok, but if it has never had one, and has 70,000 plus it can knock crud loose. Sometimes CRUD holds things together. Coming loose can cause unmask problems that were there and the shops will fight repairing it for you. As its not technically their fault they were just doing what you asked and cleaned out the CRUD.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

its a gls 3.3 with 115k on it. The engine was replaced at 96k or somewhere about there. So I don't know if they replaced the tranny with the engine as I bought it right after they did that. I added about 4 quarts of tranny oil on friday. It got a little better on saturday and hasn't been doing it as much. I am taking it into aamco tomorrow morning and see what they say.


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

huntingbuddy said:


> its a gls 3.3 with 115k on it. The engine was replaced at 96k or somewhere about there. So I don't know if they replaced the tranny with the engine as I bought it right after they did that. I added about 4 quarts of tranny oil on friday. It got a little better on saturday and hasn't been doing it as much. I am taking it into aamco tomorrow morning and see what they say.


Try changing the oil first then see what that does for ya.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

huntingbuddy said:


> its a gls 3.3 with 115k on it. The engine was replaced at 96k or somewhere about there. So I don't know if they replaced the tranny with the engine as I bought it right after they did that. I added about 4 quarts of tranny oil on friday. It got a little better on saturday and hasn't been doing it as much. I am taking it into aamco tomorrow morning and see what they say.


Not a big fan of aamco. you have a leak somewhere.. that explains the hard engagement, took time to build pressure . good luck.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

SagebrushRR said:


> Carefull doing flushes. I the car has had one regularly its ok, but if it has never had one, and has 70,000 plus it can knock crud loose. Sometimes CRUD holds things together. Coming loose can cause unmask problems that were there and the shops will fight repairing it for you. As its not technically their fault they were just doing what you asked and cleaned out the CRUD.


I experienced this very issue personally.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

do not let them remove it and tear it apart to inspect it, it will cost you a lot if you want it back together to go somewhere else.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree with staying away from AAMCO. If it isn't too late check out this site for a repair shop.

http://www.atra.com/


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok so I took it to aamco. (this was before I saw all your posts) Anyways they did all their test, took about 2 hours. They couldn't find anything wrong with it, they put it on the lift and couldn't find any leaks. So they said their was really nothing they could do, they told me to watch it and sent me on my way. They did say to be 4 quarts low on transmission fluid is really unusual and there should be a leak somewhere but they couldn't find it. So I guess I just have to be careful and keep a close eye on the fluid level. The fun part is I have to drive it across the country at the end of the summer. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link critter, I will use that next time.


----------

